# Suggestions for a novice to "have a go".



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah, I'm thinking about it. But some parameters ....

I have no interest in popcorn machines, converted or otherwise, frying pans or other half-baked methods. If I do it, it'll be properly.

If I do this at all, I want a dcent machine that will fulfill my needs for several years, and I do *not* want to be upgrading in a few months, or a year.

Budget? I won't balk at a few hundred, even a grand or so, provided the machine meets other criteria. If it turns out to be not for me, so be it. I'll sell it and eat the loss.

I koiw this is going to involve some learning, and experimentation, and gaining experience and is not a trivial undertaking, but ultimately, the objective is the end result, small batch home roasts, not the journey. The journey is what I think I might have to do to get there, not the object of the exercise.

Any suggestions on what to look at getting? and what to definitley avoid?

I'm thinking Behmor, Gene Cafe, maybe Nano?

However, it needs to be available at retail, in stock, in the UK, no messy importing, and supported in the event of roblems.

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

I looked at this but needed to look at my water first

The forum offer of 25% off the Gene Cafe is still on at Bella Barista

Not used one myself but plenty here who have

Neil


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah, the water thing was an issue here, too. We're having the kitchen ripped out and replaced and a filtering system (and softener, though tht obviously isn't about coffee water) put in. Meantime, distilled + mineral add-in's. 

As for the discount, thanks for pointing that out. That'll save some money IF I end up going that way, but my priority is getting the right machine, rather than what it costs. Put it this way, I'm not basing the choice on cost. I worked out, some while back, that it's usually worth paying more to get it right first time, than buying several times to get it right. It's cheaper in the long run. So I either want to do this right, or not at all, if that makes sense.


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Y'know, the more I read (and watch), the more interesting this gets. I'm thinking this might just turn from focussed on the objective (good coffee) to being at least as much about the journey. Though I still want the good coffee to drink at the end. But I'm starting to learn enough that the process is getting more and more interesting. It's also becoming very clear that it is far from simple, and moreover, that getting *consistent* results is going to require as much data on what's going on in the roaster as, within reason for a non-commercial machine, I can get.

The other inference, and it's very much changing my focus, ts that given my actual usage of roasted coffee will be relatively low, the larger the maximum capacily of the roaster, the less frequently I'll be roasting. My initial thought was that the Nano or Sandbox, for instance, were just too small because I'd essentially be running a roast every day, and that was too much like work. And it is, if the objective is just roasted beans. But if the objective is that, but also to learn about the process, then I won't learn much if I can only roast once or twice a month (wihout just throwing away what I roast) as I can only drink so much.

So small quantities means I can roast more often, which means more opportunities to learn what's going on, and how what I do affects this or that. I mean, three roasts of 80g-ish gives three times as many opportunities as one roast of 250g. It also means more chances to change beans without the differences in bean risking messing up trying to learn by interpreting the data I'm getting.

So what was looking like the wrong choice (small capacity, lots of data, lots of control) is now looking like the right choice and what was looking like a strong criteria (large-ish capacity, for a home/personal roaster) is now looking like the wrong size. I'm not looking to supply beans to anyone else, and am definitely, categorically not looking for a career choice or to open a roasting business, so those sorts of factors are a definite non-starter.

I need to decide if I want to do this for the fun of it. If not, maybe just buy in roasted beans. It comes back to something in my first post - I only want to buy one machine, and it's looking very much like different machines strongly suit, or don't suit, specific use cases.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I would seriously look have a look at he Nano - they have a really good growing community and forum - no subscription bollocks re their software. Wayne Burrows (from Kaffelogic) is regularly going to be hosting online tutorials - I attended one just this morning, they have some exciting developments coming along which are all going to be retrofittable.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Thug (Sep 13, 2017)

I have had the Behmor for quite a few years.

I originally bought the 1600, which I converted to the 1600+ (changing the main PCB) and then I bought the newest 2000ab back end of last year.

Dont have any experience with others, but hear the Gene Cafe is a little difficult to hear the 1st and 2nd crack.

No such issues with the Behmor, although certain beans are easier than others.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Gene Cafe was my start. Great machine, get one second hand!


----------



## Happyguy (Dec 29, 2021)

And again just be happy where you are.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Happyguy said:


> And again just be happy where you are.


 I won't be happy till you join us ❤


----------

